# Blueish smoke from Long 560 exhaust



## zrtman (Oct 6, 2006)

Have an old Long 560. Runs good - but it smokes out the exhaust. Getting bad enough where I am almost getting sick from driving it.

Smoke is blueish color. I know that means worn out engine - but it does not have much blowby and does not use any oil. I have had other diesels with 5x the blowby this has and did not smoke/stink like this does. Fuel pump seems ok - she starts and runs pretty good. 

Was told dirty injectors could be the cause (been using power service fuel treatment). Was also told maybe carbon is starting to cover tip of injector?

Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Does it smoke regardless of whether the RPMs are high or low, engine under load or not?


----------



## zrtman (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes pretty much all the time. Burns your eyes. Clothes will reek after - smells very acidic


----------



## KB4GAP (Jul 12, 2015)

I would think it to be injectors or maybe the spray nozzle. Sounds like maybe one or more is drizzling not spraying.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Have all the injectors tested and rebuilt if necessary.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

On or off road diesel?


----------



## KB4GAP (Jul 12, 2015)

Does off road diesel smoke more Harry16 ??


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not to long ago I had bad off road diesel,tractor let me know it...sink diesel black smoke,ran rough.


----------



## KB4GAP (Jul 12, 2015)

I was thinking the only difference was the dye. Red to green and the price !


----------



## Ken1945 (Nov 12, 2016)

zrtman, what resolved your blue smoke issue? I have a 2360 with 440 hours. It was running great one morning a few weeks ago and while idling it started missing on one cylinder and pumping blue smoke. I have cleaned injectors, installed new tips, drained/cleaned the tank (had gotten dirty fuel in one can), installed fuel filters (both), pressure tested injectors using my injector tester (set them as close to 3350 psi as possible). Range is 3250 to 3350. And she still misses and has blue smoke at lower rpms when cold.

I've been thinking my pressure setting of 3350 might be two high and have been thinking resetting them down around 3250. 

I think I read somewhere the higher the pressure the more fuel is sprayed in a shorter time and the lower pressure the less fuel sprayed over a long time.

Hope you found a solution that you might share with me and others. 

Thanks, Ken


----------

